# näyttäytyä + - na



## Gavril

Moi,

How would you translate the construction _näyttäytyä_ + (noun /adjective) + -_na_?  E.g., I recall seeing sentences like

_Vaikka se näyttäytyy suurena pulmana, se on kaikkea muuta._

How would the meaning be different if you replaced _näyttäytyä_ in this example with _vaikuttaa_ or _näyttää_?

Kiitos etukäteen


----------



## Hakro

In my opinion, in normal language only verbs _vaikuttaa_ and _näyttää_ are used for this kind of expression. _Näyttäytyä_ sounds strange to me.

I have no idea why this writer has chosen to use _näyttäytyä_ here. Probably s/he hasn't thought about the impression it may give. At least I think that _näyttäytyä_  means here some kind of intentional activity, "it" makes believe that  it's a big problem or somebody tries to make "it" look like a big  problem. 

This is just my opinion. Other Finns may uderstand your sentence in a different way.


----------



## Gavril

Hakro said:


> In my opinion, in normal language only verbs _vaikuttaa_ and _näyttää_ are used for this kind of expression. _Näyttäytyä_ sounds strange to me.
> 
> I have no idea why this writer has chosen to use _näyttäytyä_ here. Probably s/he hasn't thought about the impression it may give.



Don't be too hard on the writer of that sentence (= me) -- Finnish is not his native language.  I did try to base that sentence on others I've seen with _näyttäytyä + -nä_, but I may have missed something.


----------



## Hakro

In this case, I believe that you've seen similar sentences with _näyttäytyä_ somewhere. I'm not sure if it was you or the other writer who had missed something.

I didn't mean to be hard on the writer of the sentence but unfortunately I read every day words that the writer hasn't really understood – or didn't care about. And they are writing in their native language.


----------

